# Diy ranchu pond



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Decide to make a ranchu pond.
100 bucks spend at homedepot and couple hours work after diner get me this far


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

glad I built it today, April


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

AKA. Raccoon fishing hole

Better have it well secured cause the ***** will be drawn to it like bees to a flower. Flexible netting won't work cause pond is too shallow. You should build some sort of cover with chicken wire or plastic stiff netting to keep those $%#$%@#$ pests out.

Anthony


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

This looks fantastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man would love to do that one day. Great job. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So what are the dimensions on this new pond? Can't wait to see it full of fish.

Aside from raccoons, you'll have to beware of herons & cats, at least I do with my koi pond.

How are you sealing it? Pond liner? Fibreglass?


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice garden. I'm looking forward for your final project.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. All my ponds comes with chicken wire cover. 5'x2.5'×1' deep


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

2x2 cedar on top add insulation


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Added cedar edge


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

One coat of stain


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Fill up with water


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Add cedar cap


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Add pump and faucet


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Add protection cover. And it's done. Tough day of work. Rains and dries couple times and pretty much had to do everything twice. Anyway, it's done and I could relax tomorrow


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, April. may need a cold frame for the winter


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, hope find some fish


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too! May be some nice ones Wednesday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Keep me posted April


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I will! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

